
Cheap and Fast Municipal ISPs Are Blocked in Almost Half of the US - rchaudhary
https://uk.pcmag.com/why-axis/127007/cheap-and-fast-municipal-isps-are-blocked-in-almost-half-of-the-us
======
1cvmask
Regulatory capture.

